# French CVN Charles De Gaulle completes major overhaul



## CougarKing (6 Dec 2008)

They STILL haven't decided to build a second carrier?



> *Charles de Gaulle Carrier Completes Major Overhaul*
> http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=3851456&c=EUR&s=SEA
> 
> By pierre tran
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (6 Dec 2008)

Title should read "CVN" not "CV"


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Dec 2008)

Or use the correct term: Charles de Gaulle (R91)  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Dec 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> They STILL haven't decided to build a second carrier?


Are they not joining with the UK on the CVF project? There has been so many changes to that I cannot keep track anymore...



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Or use the correct term: Charles de Gaulle (R91)  ;D


Actually that would not be classified as a _term_ what you are referring to is the ship's name and the pennant number...


----------



## CougarKing (6 Dec 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Are they not joining with the UK on the CVF project? There has been so many changes to that I cannot keep track anymore...



You're talking about this quoted below right?




> Royal Navy may share new carriers with France
> 
> An interesting concept that would likely be unworkable in execution.  There are just too many differences between the foreign policies of the UK and France.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (10 Jan 2009)

Yet another update:



> *Refitted Charles de Gaulle set to return to sea*
> 
> DCNS has completed a 15-month refit of French aircraft carrier FS Charles de Gaulle at its yard in Toulon, according to the French shipbuilder. The work included the refuelling of the ship's two PWR Type K-15 nuclear reactor cores, each of which had 32 fuel rods replaced. The two GEC Alsthom turbines were overhauled and the 7,800 m 2 flight deck resurfaced
> 
> [first posted to http://idr.janes.com - 06 January 2009]


----------

